# Teflon Lubricants



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a teflon lube for a semi auto or have any info on whether or not this is a good idea. I am specificaly looking at a bottle of DU PONT teflon dry wax lubricant. It squirts on as a liquid and dries very fast to a slick dry coating. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I have used a product called Tri-Flow....it has been good on my Glcok as well as my shotguns so far. I mainly use it on my bicycle chains.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Is the triflow an oil or a dry lube? What I am trying to get away from is all of the dirt sticking in oil on long dusty 4wheeler rides. I have put the teflon on two of my guns and they are very smooth but just concerned about shooting them and causing problems. Ya know a guy hates to screw up a perfectly good gun.


----------

